# Elizabeth Electric Fault



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

My Lelit has develop an electric fault.

when I turn my socket switch on it trips my circuit. Does this even through the machine is off.

Not sure if it's related but this was just after I finished with a back flush.

any help appreciated


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BiggieBig said:


> My Lelit has develop an electric fault.
> 
> when I turn my socket switch on it trips my circuit. Does this even through the machine is off.
> 
> ...


 Open the machine up, check for leaks. For more details etc&#8230;

https://*********************.com


----------



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

Sorry forgot to mention opened it up from the top cover only and couldn't see anything obvious.

Tried another kettle lead also


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BiggieBig said:


> Sorry forgot to mention opened it up from the top cover only and couldn't see anything obvious.
> 
> Tried another kettle lead also


 Can you take a photo please?


----------



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

Sure I've put it back together for now but will post one tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Usually there's a leak which is dripping into the contacts. It will short circuit and the RCD will save the day.

you need to figure out what's happening inside.

also, would be great if you could provide more details, for instance, when does it happen? Immediately after being turned on? If you let the machine dry overnight, does it happen first thing in the morning?

if the machine is off and it's tripping the circuit&#8230; then it might be more complicated than that. The Elizabeth has a mechanical on/off switch so there's technically no energy going through when that switch is off.

Have you tried a different socket?

ps: I don't tend to check this site very often anymore since the change of ownership. You know where to find me.


----------



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

Opened up this morning without even trying. it was definitely bone dry. I took some pictures. And removed the live and neutral from the switch and put them back.

haven't pulled a coffee yet but all seems to be working ok. Oh this was happening even when the machine was switched off.

Still thinking if this has something to do with the back-flush.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BiggieBig said:


> Opened up this morning without even trying. it was definitely bone dry. I took some pictures. And removed the live and neutral from the switch and put them back.
> 
> haven't pulled a coffee yet but all seems to be working ok. Oh this was happening even when the machine was switched off.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear. If it happens again, try to determine when it happened. The fact this was happening with the machine off gives me confidence to say it's unlikely to be an issue with the machine internals.

looks good inside. Keep an eye on that 4 way junction. One of the hoses came undone on mine, dripped on top of the solenoid valve tripped the RCD.

if it does, a pack of cable ties might come in handy. 👍


----------



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam

thanks for tips 👍


----------

